# Been a fun last month



## gcol (Apr 30, 2017)

I've been buzzing about on here for the last month or so and thought I'd say hello.

I picked up an Aeropress on a whim and was impressed with the results with some cheap supermarket coffee and after a bit of reading decided to pick up a grinder and some fresh roasted coffee. Not being one to buy something until at least a good few days of reading reviews and such (half the fun) I decided on a Wilfa Grinder (the black one). Boom! This is a revelation. Now the only trouble is to keep the consumption to a point where I can still speak without sounding like I'm a 33rpm record running at 78rpm speeds.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello and welcome. The Wilfa gets some really good reviews - I think Tim Wendelboe had some part in the design, and he is very well respected in the coffee world (check out some of his videos on youtube). You do realise though that this is the start of a very expensive journey.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome, gcol









Sounds like the coffee-bug has bitten! I just know you will be asking 'what next' before too long


----------



## gcol (Apr 30, 2017)

From what I've seen it seems the big money is spent in the search for the perfect espresso. That's not for me.

I have been reading about home roasting equipment but it's likely I'll let someone who knows what they're doing do that for me. Plus... my missus won't let me


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

gcol said:


> From what I've seen it seems the big money is spent in the search for the perfect espresso. That's not for me.
> 
> I have been reading about home roasting equipment but it's likely I'll let someone who knows what they're doing do that for me. Plus... my missus won't let me


Roasting your own can be challenging! Even if you don't get into it yourself it's worth watching the process if you are near a friendly roasters


----------

